
How to build a lead capture page with Meteor and MongoDB in minutes - karayu
http://blog.mongolab.com/2013/05/build-your-own-lead-capture-page-with-meteor-and-mongolab-in-minutes/
======
StavrosK
Same thing, but for AppEngine: [https://github.com/stochastic-
technologies/static-appengine-...](https://github.com/stochastic-
technologies/static-appengine-hoster)

------
programminggeek
How is this specifically different than just throwing up a quick and dirty
sinatra or php app on heroku?

~~~
maxmcd
Because it uses Meteor and MongoDB instead.

Joking aside, to me this post seems clearly much more about demonstrating the
use if specific technologies than actually accomplishing a set task.

~~~
tvon
A lead capture form is actually a great practical example for demonstrating
new tech, now that you mention it.

------
andrewcooke
am i wrong in thinking that if they are controlling the switch to an admin
display by only showing a link to admins then you should be able to fake what
that link does and so see the data?

i am completely new to this, so i can't work out what to do, but it seems
insecure to me... :o(

